# Best way to get a V8 Quattro on the Ground?



## JLF (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello everyone! 
Im new here, although not new to VW's... 
Live in Portland, and picking up a V8Q this week. Im totally stoked to get it... 
My question is, how do you go about getting one of these on the ground??? 
Are coil overs available? 
My experience with 'lowering springs' dont usually lower a car enough. 
I dig the look of member xSWINDLERx.... 
Thanks for helping out a newbie!


----------



## JLF (Oct 14, 2008)

After reading through the photo thread, I should probably state my case further... 
I want it lowered hard... VeeDub style on stretched / poke wheels and tires... 
That is where Im coming from... but I wont cut coils to get there. 
If no coil overs are available, who out there makes the biggest dropped springs?


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

join us over at http://www.motorgeek.com where you will find members who are informed on the audi subject more so than here. swindler is a member as well. 
Steve


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (kuma85)*


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

mmm nice V8.
Expect to see my 200 (very similar to the V8) dumped on some color matched RS's in the future. 
I'm looking into suspension options at the moment, so Ill keep an eye here and of course over on MG. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JLF (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: (loxxrider)*

That is a stunning Audi!!! 
I love the color and wheels on it! 
Thanks for the link to the other site as well!


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

2Bennett makes some for the V8 - http://www.2bennett.com/body_type44suspension.html
Along with MotorGeek.com, JustFourRings.com is a good site.


----------



## super_weasel (Jan 12, 2009)

*Re: Best way to get a V8 Quattro on the Ground? (JLF)*

Damn, beautiful with BBS LM rims!
My 200 20v q does have Bilstein sprint's and K.A.W -40/60 springs. Enough lowrider=)?








Some more..
http://netti.nic.fi/~audi200/jii-s/index.html 
Blue one has 40/40 H&R springs, and at this time, some (old) Koni Classic abs..


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Best way to get a V8 Quattro on the Ground? (super_weasel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *super_weasel* »_Damn, beautiful with BBS LM rims!
My 200 20v q does have Bilstein sprint's and K.A.W -40/60 springs. Enough lowrider=)?
Blue one has 40/40 H&R springs, and at this time, some (old) Koni Classic abs.. 

So 40/40 and 40/60 denote spring rate, right? Is that 40 front and 40 or 60 rear? I've only heard of one type of H&R for these cars, and haven't heard the spring rate mentioned. I imagine that a little bit of a stiffer rear would help these nose-heavy boats turn in a little better. 
If you have any info about where to go for more 200Q suspension choices, let me know.
Beautiful sedan, by the way!


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*

40/40 and 40/60 denotes the spring's drop in millimeters. IE a 40/40 drop is 40mm front/40mm rear where as the 40/60 is 40mm front/60mm rear.


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_40/40 and 40/60 denotes the spring's drop in millimeters. IE a 40/40 drop is 40mm front/40mm rear where as the 40/60 is 40mm front/60mm rear.

Ahh, of course. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Does H&R still make progressive lowering springs for these? I heard somewhere that they're NLA.
I suppose it makes sense you'd use a smaller drop in the rear for the avant, as it as a bit more weight to even things out.


----------

